# trapezoid window blinds



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anybody ever made an operable blind or shade for a trapezoid window ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm assuming that you are going to install the electric
needed to operate the shades while your construction
is still open? 
We have a motorized solar shade in our 10 foot wide window
in our family room, since we put the window in
ourselves we wired for the motorized shade. 
...While it was a DIY project for us, keep in
mind it was not a trapazoid shade, which is more
difficult...Search youtube for instructions.

There are systems that use two motors for each shade,however, 
it can be done with one motor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a good example from youtube...this is a double
motor operation.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HFmZR-rduy4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=HFmZR-rduy4


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

actually planned on raising and lowering them the old fashioned way with a drawstring. the picture is just an example of windows. others are elsewhere in house with walls already enclosed. nice video,pretty slick. thanks


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

home depot sent somebody over measure and give measurement, but he seemed somewhat overwhelmed at just measuring them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

In the same window I have two small side windows ...And have a pull
chain system....it's a wheel on the end of the shade with a continues
looped pull chain...you pull one side of the chain and it lowers the
shade, pull the other side and it raises it...works like a dream...
see if that is available on the trapazoid shades...

pull shades are difficult to operate high up. The chain system is fantastic.

Are you going to use solar shades? Solar shades filter
out the sun and let in the light.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

I need to keep the light out. In the spring and fall especially the sun hits right on the television. What type of shade did you use? roman, roller etc?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Roller shades, before the roller shade we had Roman shades. Now we have
Roman Valances and solar roller shades underneath the Roman Valances. 

You need to block out the sun on the doors as well?
The beauty of the solar shades is it lets in the light, keeps out
the sun rays and allows you to still see the view. However, you
can't see in from the outside.


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

hpyjack2013 said:


> Has anybody ever made an operable blind or shade for a trapezoid window ?



Hi Jack !

You can Use the following if you wish to :

*Wood Blinds*

Wood blinds add exceptional eye appeal to your already beautiful window design. Depending upon the location of your angle, the wood blind may not be able to be raised completely or raised at all. For a window that has a top angle, the wood blind can be lifted only to the lowest point of the angle. If your trapezoid window has a side angle, you can lower and raise a wood blind completely if the angle is not too sharp. For a trapezoid window with a bottom angle, you won't be able to raise the blind at all. However, you can tilt the blinds to allow as much light in as you want.

*Sliding-Head Rail Shade*

This unique window treatment idea allows the shade to raise to the top of the window completely and evenly. What's unique about the sliding rail is that the shade fits evenly in the smallest part of your window. This means that the shade doesn't have to stop at the point where your window angles. This allows you to enjoy the complete beauty of the view from the outside. This type of shade, however, is designed to be completely up or completely down. You won't be able to pull the shade halfway up.

*Woven Wood
*

Woven-wood treatments are made from woods, bamboo and grasses, woven together for an exotic appearance. This type of treatment is made for the window with an angled top only. While it is beautiful, you will sacrifice in the shade's operation. You can only raise the bottom of this shade along the straight portion of the window. Thus a triangular portion of the top of the window will remain uncovered when the shade is fully raised.

*Silhouette Treatment*

If you are just looking to balance the light coming into your home or match the ambiance of the room, the silhouette window treatment is an ideal candidate. You cannot raise or lower it. It remains fixed and the vanes are positioned open.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

hpyjack2013 said:


> Has anybody ever made an operable blind or shade for a trapezoid window ?


Yes.

Use a paper blind (one that is light). They sell the type that open in both directions. You want to be able to drop them down to open them and pull them up to close them.... quite the opposite from normal operating blinds. In other words, when they are open the blind will collect at the bottom instead of the top. Cut the top of the blind to match the rake cut in the top of the window, then install.

The blinds will be fully operational and cover the full window.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

not sure what you mean by paper?


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

where can you get sliding-head rail shades?


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Paper blind is a type of blind.


----------

